# play or no?



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

Reaper Is 1/2 The Size Of Grim (both same age, diff types) and reaper will go and pounce on grim, and grim will throw him around the cage like a ball... though reaper does get on top some times, but they get along for the most part so it seems...


but i noticed reaper had a little dried blood around his nose... and grim had a little dried blood under his eye...

reaper hasnt filed his nails enough yet being as i havnt had him as long...


but should i be concerned?


(when i first got grim, i kinda "forced" him to excercise... so im sure hes stronger, being as he can pull my arm foward... and im fairly built... so maybe grim just dosnt know his own strength? (and no, i wasnt abusing grim to get him to work out... more so bribed him...)


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you sure its blood? I dont know a whole lot about this but it may be a discharge that rats secrete when they are sick. Im sure some one else will know a whole lot more than me.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

if you can't see a cut then its probably just their eye and nose boogies (its red, kinda looks like dry blood). it can be a sign of illness but it can also be a sign the room temperature is too cold or too hot. watch them very closely the next day or two. if they're sneezing or acting differently towards their treats and what not then take them to a vet to get checked out. if not then don't worry too much about it and monitor your room's temperature better.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

its gone now... so i guess it was just rat boogies... thankfully...

my freakin vet wants $200 to nutur both my rats... whats a normal price? >.>


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe im wrong for saying this but, in my opinion, save the cash and the rats dignity, let em keep their balls.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lol, agreed


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

te price on rat neutering can vary greatly. i know one place that it onlu costs 60 another that's 80 then tons of place 150 and above. spaying is even worse. i think the cheapest i found for that was 100. but i have found places that wanted 350 for just one rat. mind you all those prices are for one rat at a time anyway... but i didn't [ay 350 to get my cat spayed! really it all depends on what the vets charge in your area.


----------

